# Question about planted tanks?



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm going to be going off to college soon, and I've heard that planted tanks are easier to care for?

If my dorms allow it, I might be getting a 10 gallon tank to divide between my two bettas, Patriot and Tiny Tina. However, I'm not sure what the pros and cons of having a planted tank are. I also don't know what type of substrate to get. I do know that you need a specific bulb to grow the plants, but that's about it. I don't know what plants would be best or easiest to care for, as I'm a beginner.

I really just want something that's simple and easy and makes taking care of my bettas while busy in college much easier.

What do you guys recommend? Can you please answer all of my questions? Thanks!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

bettacrazygirl86 said:


> I'm going to be going off to college soon, and I've heard that planted tanks are easier to care for?


Yes they are, provided you have lighting of the right color temperature (temp 6500k) and enough light for the plants 



bettacrazygirl86 said:


> I'm not sure what the pros and cons of having a planted tank are.


Pros everything... cons... not very much. I've yet to run into someone who went into planted tanks to go back to non planted tanks yet.




bettacrazygirl86 said:


> I also don't know what type of substrate to get. I do know that you need a specific bulb to grow the plants, but that's about it. I don't know what plants would be best or easiest to care for, as I'm a beginner.


You can use any substrate you want, you dont even have to have substrate at all. most fast growing stem plants do just fine floating. some substrate are better than others but for easy maintanance plants, substrate is not an issue




bettacrazygirl86 said:


> I really just want something that's simple and easy and makes taking care of my bettas while busy in college much easier.
> 
> What do you guys recommend? Can you please answer all of my questions? Thanks!


Personally I love to put all my energy into scaping and trimming my main tanks. 
I also have planted jars and other containers that thrive on absolute neglect. Just decide on the look you want. a low/med light planted tank is the easiest to take care of.

You will need to do regular water changes until your ammonia nitrite and nitrates all hit a constant zero.....
after that you still need to do water changes once in a while, to keep the TDS (Total dissolved solids) down.

I also recommend to plant with stem plants and floaters... an anubias or a javafern wont do much to improve water quality.


----------



## JessJesting (Jan 16, 2013)

+1 to what aokashi said =) 

I just recently started a 2.5 gallon planted tank! I can tell you that, so far, my planted tank is VERY easy to maintain. It stays very clean and water changes are at a minimum compared to my other. And little Kronos just loves all the plants. I love It and I've been thinking about planting my other. 

And aokashi you have a plant jar?! This sounds very interesting! I am quite curious to hear what you have planted in those!! I absolutely love that idea!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I have many planted Jars, lol, I'll take a picture for you when I get home, most of them are in complete disarray.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

There is one major con to a planted tank that nobody warns you about - addiction! It is easy to get as addicted to plants and aquascaping as it is to your fish. 

Just thought I should warn you before this black hole of planting starts sucking in all your money.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> There is one major con to a planted tank that nobody warns you about - addiction! It is easy to get as addicted to plants and aquascaping as it is to your fish.
> 
> Just thought I should warn you before this black hole of planting starts sucking in all your money.


 
+1!!!

I've spent $80 in the past week on buying more plant packages to add to my tanks! Its definitely VERY addicting!


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Nov 19, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> There is one major con to a planted tank that nobody warns you about - addiction! It is easy to get as addicted to plants and aquascaping as it is to your fish.
> 
> Just thought I should warn you before this black hole of planting starts sucking in all your money.


YES. I never expected to be enthusiastic about anything involving plants... Until I planted my tanks. Beware, as the others have said, it will become an obsession, but it's an awesome obsession. XD


----------



## JessJesting (Jan 16, 2013)

Isn't that the truth?! As I said I'm thinking of turning my other tank into a planted tank. It's already an obsession! 

Aokashi- I am so excited to see your pics!!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

JessJesting said:


> Isn't that the truth?! As I said I'm thinking of turning my other tank into a planted tank. It's already an obsession!
> 
> Aokashi- I am so excited to see your pics!!


Here are some of the smaller ones. the two bixes are about 1 quart. one is just for lowlight plants. the other one (I gave away) is for my blackworm culture ( so there were wriggly worms all down the bottom)
The Jar is less than 1/2 gallon... (maybe 1/3?) and held a scud culture, which I also gave away. There was one hitch hiker cherry shrimp in there which I didnt know what to do with when I found him.
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y2...7233D491-230-00000022F731A64B_zpsb43fcd69.jpg
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y2...54FBE6CE-230-00000022740FC4DB_zps05c69887.jpg
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y2...1B79EF7D-230-000000221BC7BA94_zps915995e4.jpg

My own Betta is actually in a large cube vase 
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y2...8146888A-938-000000F5128B84FD_zpscbd58c9c.mp4


----------



## JessJesting (Jan 16, 2013)

Ooo thank you! I love them! Absolutely beautiful! I have many plants around the house which is what originally inspired me to start a planted tank. Very creative. =)


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

aokashi said:


> Here are some of the smaller ones. the two bixes are about 1 quart. one is just for lowlight plants. the other one (I gave away) is for my blackworm culture ( so there were wriggly worms all down the bottom)
> The Jar is less than 1/2 gallon... (maybe 1/3?) and held a scud culture, which I also gave away. There was one hitch hiker cherry shrimp in there which I didnt know what to do with when I found him.
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y2...7233D491-230-00000022F731A64B_zpsb43fcd69.jpg
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y2...54FBE6CE-230-00000022740FC4DB_zps05c69887.jpg
> ...


Meh, Photobucket is blocked at work so I can't see the pics now, but where did you get your scuds?? I had one that hitchhiked on plants one time and it was so cool! I loved watching it! It died or was eaten after a week, though, but I'd love to have some scuds in my 55 gallon tank that I'm setting up.


----------



## TeteRouge (Jan 24, 2013)

++ on go for it! Beautiful work, aokashi!


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

select the right plants and they will be a joy to keep. Pick the wrong ones and it will be more work and less joy before you realize.


----------

